# Rustoleum Never Wet on clamps



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

I tried putting some of this on cheap bar clamps from Harbor Freight. I didn't have to scrape any glue off, it all just came off.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Interesting! I put Never Wet on a denim apron. TB-III sticks to the apron just fine.

I'll try on the clamps.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

rrich said:


> Interesting! I put Never Wet on a denim apron. TB-III sticks to the apron just fine.
> 
> I'll try on the clamps.


Really that eould be the first thing I've seen that stuck to it. 

Nothing personal but did you get a good cote on the right way? 

Did you try a second time?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm interested in how long it last.


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

rrich said:


> Interesting! I put Never Wet on a denim apron. TB-III sticks to the apron just fine.
> 
> I'll try on the clamps.


I used TB II. Maybe thats why. I tried using the stuff as waterproof on my boots. I work with animals and the urine destroyed the stuff pretty quick. From what I can tell talking to people, the stuff is great initially but wears out pretty quick. On the clamps I also let the glue dry and it pretty much peeled off without scraping.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds good but put a finish on a scrap piece of wood after clamping a board on your clamps and see if it fisheyes. Let us know the results. The Never Wet is made from silicone.


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

I take back my initial post. After several uses the glue seems to stick better than if it were untreated. As a whole, I am underwhelmed by Nev R Wet.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Nev r wet?*

HI!
We havn't heard of Neverwet :thumbdown:!
What did we miss? What is it's function?
Hoping someone out there will be kind enough to enlighten us :huh:!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a super water proofer from rust oleum. It works well for about ten minutes.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

when I'm concerned about things sticking where they shouldn't, I just use clear packing tape - although silicone glue brushes work pretty good at not sticking to glue, so who knows


----------

